# Black dress accessorizing...



## StaceyKath (Dec 4, 2008)

I have my work Xmas party this Friday, Dec 5th. I know it's kind of late to ask, but I just finally found a dress. It's a black dress, tank style, pleated skirt, satiny type material. I found some pictures that are similar. The finish is much like the lime green dress, the skirt has narrow pleats like the other two. The top is more like the white one but the straps are narrower. The hem hits just barely above my knee. Also if it's important to know I turn 30 Friday as well, I figured my age may have some baring on what accessories would be good. So now that I have this dress I don't know what to wear with it. I have black patent round toe heels, but that seems very monochromatic. Anyone have some suggestions, accessories, hair, make-up???

















Thanks in advance!!

-Stacey


----------



## daer0n (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is a video that might help you, its on how to accesorize a black dress





How to Accessorize - Accessorize a Little Black Dress Video - About.com


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 4, 2008)

DEFINITELY colored heels!!! and big ol' earrings... and think about a really awesome brooch to use on the belt line... I love that on all black dresses with defined waistlines. hair up or at least pulled away from face.

smoky eyes in the charcoal category, a really really pretty lip color- your choice!


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 4, 2008)

hmm. It looks like the type of dress you could attach a sparkly brooch to, if that's the kind of thing you like - it looks almost like the green dress model has one on?

I would say the heels are fine, and accessorize with a shawl or a pashmina in a different colour, or something somewhat sparkly. Hair, I would go for either all out with curls, or alternatively, a ponytail with a lot of volume, curling the tail part





something like these:
















your age changes the accessories at all in my mind.

Enjoy your party and have fun!


----------

